# Losing flavour after melting.



## cole5000 (Jul 6, 2016)

I smoked some Mozza to put on home made pizza just to add a bit of smoke. I tasted the cheese once I grated it and it had the perfect amount of smoke for my taste. Once I cooked the pizza I could not taste it at all. Does this always happen or did I do something wrong?


----------



## essexsmoker (Jul 6, 2016)

I would imagine that a further cooking took some of the smoke away, especially the heat for a pizza.

Also, did the smoke penetrate the whole cheese, or just the surface?


----------



## cole5000 (Jul 7, 2016)

They were pretty thick blocks so the smoke didn't go all they way through but I would say at least 3/4 of the way


----------



## essexsmoker (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh, that is strange then. Must just be the heat then?  :confused:


----------

